# Kontakt 5.8 - Custom button disappears after saving when changed from on to off



## Sebastian Ixkes (Dec 4, 2021)

Hi dear Vi-Crowd,
first i have to say that i found tons of cool tips here in the past! 
Now i got a problem i cant find a solution for - i am frustrated, i cant think anymore.
I have made a GUI with different knobs etc and also one button to turn an insert effect on/off. This button works perfectly on/off/over etc but if i change the button on the GUI from "on" to "off" and save that new preset the button is not visible - if i click in that area it shows up again and i can click on/off and it stays visible. So i can save the versions with button "on" without problems - button is visible after restart. But if i save the bypass "off" version and reload it the button is hidden again until i click in that area where the button is located.
If one of you have a solution or example on how to do that.... 

kind regards,
Sebastian


----------

